# Smith Mainline helmet rant



## Christopher Robin (Dec 1, 2004)

I like the helmet. Good protection. Ventilation is decent. The colours are boring but whatever. 

But the noise. Ugh... the constant knocking or squeeking sound you hear just turning your head! I know it's the mips liner rubbing against the inside of the helmet but man is it loud and distracting. So distracting that if my adhesive-felt-pieces trick doesn't work as a buffer between the liner and the shell, I'll have to switch helmets.


----------



## ben_1987 (Jul 24, 2016)

I stopped noticing the rub on mine after awhile. Not sure if it calmed down or if I just got used to it. It never really bothered me that much in the first place but I did notice it when it was new around a year ago or so


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Christopher Robin (Dec 1, 2004)

I wish. Mine's as loud as ever.


----------



## DC2.2GSR (Apr 12, 2012)

I was really concerned about the noise before buying mine. I like Smith stuff - glasses, ski and mtb goggles, ski helmets, etc. so I was already pretty set on grabbing the Mainline helmet. In my research I found a ton of mentions of the MIPS noise and almost didn't buy it. First time I tried it on when I got it in the mail I could immediately notice the noise but decided to try it on the trail anyway.

My first downhill day with the new helmet ended and I thought "crap, I forgot to listen for the noise!" I guess I just never noticed on the trail at all. I can definitely hear it if I shake my head side to side but when riding I don't hear anything. That's surprising for me since I'm usually really weird about noises.


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

I don’t have a Smith helmet, but my Bell Super 3R is a squeaky MoFo as well. It’s worse with the chinbar on- I don’t know if it squeaks more, or I just hear it more because the sound gets trapped in there.

either way, I haven’t found a solution and man I feel you. A squeaky helmet is not awesome.


----------



## Christopher Robin (Dec 1, 2004)

I'm gonna hit up this arts and crafts store and see if they have felt sheets with adhesive on the back. I'll line the whole MIPS liner with it and see what happens. I think it's in the rear of the helmet.

I'm weird about noises too... but I suppose when I'm riding down hill, I don't necessarily hear it because I'm too focused on not crashing.


----------



## Calsun (May 12, 2021)

I have a Bell MIPS helmet and zero noise. With a MIPS helmet the two parts are held together unless there is an impact so no reason to have noise unless it is a poorly designed helmet.


----------



## Christopher Robin (Dec 1, 2004)

Not sure what the deal is with the design but the Smith mips liners are held in with the regular rubber attachments. My half lid Smith Forefront 2 has the same system as the Mainline, but doesn't make noise. Ah well. I got my adhesive felt and gonna see if I can make it quiet.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

Wear ear plugs 

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## CU-Murph (Apr 2, 2004)

Christopher Robin said:


> I like the helmet. Good protection. Ventilation is decent. The colours are boring but whatever.
> 
> But the noise. Ugh... the constant knocking or squeeking sound you hear just turning your head! I know it's the mips liner rubbing against the inside of the helmet but man is it loud and distracting. So distracting that if my adhesive-felt-pieces trick doesn't work as a buffer between the liner and the shell, I'll have to switch helmets.


Have you found any full face, or convertibles to have better ventilation? I'm on the edge about buying one of these. Thanks!


----------



## CU-Murph (Apr 2, 2004)

Christopher Robin said:


> I'm gonna hit up this arts and crafts store and see if they have felt sheets with adhesive on the back. I'll line the whole MIPS liner with it and see what happens. I think it's in the rear of the helmet.
> 
> I'm weird about noises too... but I suppose when I'm riding down hill, I don't necessarily hear it because I'm too focused on not crashing.


Did you ever apply the felt? If so, how did it turn out? Thanks!


----------



## Christopher Robin (Dec 1, 2004)

Yeah I did put on that felt. It's now quiet although I have to remove some of it. The mips liner doesn't move as well as before, which defeats the whole point of having a helmet with mips. I have to try to leave some of the felt on the wear points only.


----------



## CU-Murph (Apr 2, 2004)

Christopher Robin said:


> Yeah I did put on that felt. It's now quiet although I have to remove some of it. The mips liner doesn't move as well as before, which defeats the whole point of having a helmet with mips. I have to try to leave some of the felt on the wear points only.


Cool. Thanks for the info. Have you used the helmet in hot weather at all? If so, thoughts?


----------



## Christopher Robin (Dec 1, 2004)

I have... it's not bad at all. I haven't tested any other full face enduro helmets but I found the Mainline was pretty easy to wear during hot temps while climbing. It's not as cool as a regular trail helmet but no where near as hot as a dedicated helmet like the TLD D3 it replaced.


----------



## CU-Murph (Apr 2, 2004)

Christopher Robin said:


> I have... it's not bad at all. I haven't tested any other full face enduro helmets but I found the Mainline was pretty easy to wear during hot temps while climbing. It's not as cool as a regular trail helmet but no where near as hot as a dedicated helmet like the TLD D3 it replaced.


Nice. I do a lot a trail riding with a fair amount of climbing. Im building up my skill level to take on more challenges and that means more falls. Lol. Want something that won’t kill me. Lol


----------



## RideTheEast (10 mo ago)

Christopher Robin said:


> Yeah I did put on that felt. It's now quiet although I have to remove some of it. The mips liner doesn't move as well as before, which defeats the whole point of having a helmet with mips. I have to try to leave some of the felt on the wear points only.


Did you attach the felt to the MIPS liner, or the underside of the koroyd?


----------



## Christopher Robin (Dec 1, 2004)

RideTheEast said:


> Did you attach the felt to the MIPS liner, or the underside of the koroyd?


I attached it to the MIPS liner itself. Looking back, I could have attached it to the helmet foam at the friction points.


----------



## TheOne (May 24, 2006)

Hello! Thanks for the infos in here.

I tried my new MainLine today, squeaky AF.

After reading a couple post here and there, I tried an old party cake candle and rubbed it between the mips liner and helmet foam/koroyoid. Seams so have solve the issue in the garage test for now. Ill try a bigger test and see if it holds true.

Cheers!


----------



## Christopher Robin (Dec 1, 2004)

That's a smart idea.


----------



## Gabriel.R (Jun 12, 2019)

TheOne said:


> Hello! Thanks for the infos in here.
> 
> I tried my new MainLine today, squeaky AF.
> 
> ...


I'm really glad I found your comment bc I just got the mainline and love it except the squeaking was killing me. I pulled the MIPS liner out and rubbed it all over with a candle and that totally fixed it. Thanks!


----------



## kpdemello (May 3, 2010)

Mine was really squeaky until I changed the cheek pads for the larger size. Now the helmet is more steady on my head and I get very little squeaking.


----------



## RideTheEast (10 mo ago)

Gabriel.R said:


> I'm really glad I found your comment bc I just got the mainline and love it except the squeaking was killing me. I pulled the MIPS liner out and rubbed it all over with a candle and that totally fixed it. Thanks!


I think your idea is a 100% winner. Sucks to have to do this on a $300 helmet, but I pulled the MIPs liner out, gave it a good rub all over with some wax and no more noise.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Spray silicone works


----------



## crustin (Aug 3, 2016)

TheOne said:


> Hello! Thanks for the infos in here.
> 
> I tried my new MainLine today, squeaky AF.
> 
> ...


Glad I saw this. And glad you’re protecting your genius brain with a good helmet.


----------

